# Skink Pic



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Seen them several times over the years in Alcona Co, never had a camera in hand to catch a relatively close - close-up until this past weekend.










Cool MI critters and an FYI is linked below. The vivid blue tail on this one is not expressed too well in the pic, but stunning in the sunlight!

http://http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12201-32981--,00.html


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Picked up my aluminum boat to turn it over at the lake this past weekend. When I did four frogs and a stink came out. Told the wife, which was looking elsewhere, after it happened that a good size lizard with a bright blue tail ran under the next boat over. 

She called me Cheech and said she wouldn' t go out if I had taken pain medicine or was drinking. It took a few minutes to find him, but she saw him, I reclaimed my honor and gave her the look.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

HA My wife found one in our bed one nite after she took the fresh washed sheets in off the line. She got in bed and felt something crawling on her turned on the lite and there he was. She slept on the couch that nite.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool pic. They're neat little critters. Haven't seen one in a very long time.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Skinks are pretty cool. I've only been lucky enough to see two.


----------

